# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch Nam Ninh dịp mua sắm cuối năm

## dulichnamninh

Du lịch Nam Ninh, bạn sẽ khám phá được nhiều điều thú vị bởi phong cảnh nơi đây. Với không khí trong lành, du khách sẽ có những phút giây thư giãn sau bộn bề, lo toan của cuộc sống. Hơn nữa, du lịch Nam Ninh vào dịp cuối năm, bạn sẽ tha hồ lựa chọn những sản phẩm giá rẻ cho ngày Tết. Quần áo, giày dép, đồ trang trí có rất nhiều loại đảm bảo sẽ làm bạn muốn đến nơi này lần nữa.



 _  Du lịch Nam Ninh_
 
Hiểu được nhu cầu của khách, Hành trình phương Đông giới thiệu tour du lịch Nam Ninh 3 ngày 2 đêm chỉ với 2.500.000đ. Với phương tiện là ô tô và đi bằng chứng minh nhân dân nên rất dễ dàng cho các bạn. Một chuyến vừa đi du lịch, thư giãn, vừa là để mua sắm đảm bảo các bạn sẽ không thấy hối hận khi đăng kí. Nhanh tay đăng kí 1 vé đi Nam Ninh- Thanh Tú Sơn vào ngày 10/1/2013 nhé!

Ps: liên hệ: Ms.Huyền 0167 857 3333

----------


## mudaigiavn

cảm ơn về bài viết của bạn , có bạn thật vui

----------

